# Lets see your Buckskins and grullas :)



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Sure! I have a lot of pics...sorry!

Here's Lexi (she's a buckskin):


























































































^this picture is a little old (she lost weight since then, lol she was a bit chubby ).


----------



## savethepitbulls67890 (Mar 14, 2008)

Bumping, because I want to see some buckskins too!


----------



## steffanicgirl (May 4, 2008)

Just found this one! I've looked all over my comp and can't find any better pics, but here is one... I'll try to post more once they finally shed out!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww very cute!!


----------



## Navaho08 (Apr 7, 2008)

awwww soooo cute. I know you dont see alot of grullas in my area which is kinda cool when he gets to the showing stage he will most likly be the only grulla in the english classes I have yet to see something other then a bay or chestnut in the hunter classes out here or in the dressage ring.


----------



## Navaho08 (Apr 7, 2008)

Heres a photo of my grulla


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He's such a cutie...I love his eyes.


----------



## savethepitbulls67890 (Mar 14, 2008)

They're all so cute!!

When I get a better picture of him, I'll post a picture of my instructor's buckskin yearling. He's gonna be SO handsome!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awesome, can't wait!!


----------



## savethepitbulls67890 (Mar 14, 2008)

Went to my aunt's house today and took some pictures of her gorgeous (at least I think so!) buckskin to post here!!

This is Chester...


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Chester is so cute!


----------

